# spec arms?



## joseoval (Jan 1, 2004)

is it legal to spin the arm on a lathe and touch a file to it to smooth out the stack 
not cuting the stacks just smoothing it out
doesnt evan remove the green on it just gives it a little shine and increases rpm and eff.


----------



## TigeRyan (Nov 6, 2001)

In most spec classes this would be illegal....you would have to check with your Race Director but I would think they would outlaw it....


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

Either that or it's a heck of a speed secret you've just let out! lol Check w/ your race director.
-George


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

if it's not listed in the rule book, it NOT legal.

That would not be legal for ROAR stock.


----------



## So-Cal (Nov 11, 2004)

*fantom dyno*

dude, your mail box is full.
anyway, about your dyno,
can you send me a picture, to,
[email protected]
also, what is the condition, how old is it, did you buy it new and what software does it come with?
thank you.


----------

